# Fehlermeldung beim Start von KDE



## tim&struppi (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo
habe heute mein Suse 9.1 System auf 9.2 upgedatet. Leider habe ich jetzt folgende Fehlermeldung, die ihr auf dem Bild, das ich angehängt habe, seht.
Keine Ahnung, wo ich da was ändern kann.
Habt ihr eine Idee.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (27. Dezember 2004)

Hab ein bisschen (bzw nur ein Mal) gegoogelt und beim ersten Ergebnis heißt es, dass man kdebase3-extra installieren soll. Und das in einer SuSE-Mailinglist, es ist also ein Versuch wert.

Schönen Morgen noch,
Thorsten


----------



## tim&struppi (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das Modul kdebase3-extra ist bei mir installiert. Trotzdem bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung.
Ob es vielleicht daran liegt, das ich ein Update machte und nicht eine Neuinstallation ?
Habe nämlich gesehen, das am Anmeldebildschirm immer noch 9.1 steht. Kann man zwar im Kontrollzentrum ändern, beweist mir aber doch, das manche Pakete oder Programme nicht ersetzt werden.
Werde bei Gelegenheit das System neu aufsetzen.
Gruß
Michael


----------

